# TNC Complete



## Eugine Thomas (20 Feb 2015)

Has anybody ever used this before? Had any good results? What do you think it is? Dilute 
glutaraldehyd with some minerals added?

http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/tank-m...-complete-1-litre-/prod_822.html#.VOczguasX5M


----------



## ian_m (20 Feb 2015)

Eugine Thomas said:


> Has anybody ever used this before? Had any good results? What do you think it is? Dilute
> glutaraldehyd with some minerals added?


Nope. Doesn't mention any form of carbon.

Just this, below in a handy bottle.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

Eugine Thomas said:


> Has anybody ever used this before? Had any good results? What do you think it is? Dilute
> glutaraldehyd with some minerals added?
> 
> That's plant food.
> ...


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Feb 2015)

No it's just fertz - both macro and micro nutrients...as Ian has indicated.
TNC do carbon as well tho' https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product/tnc-carbon/


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2015)

You can go ask any question to sponsers Eugine if your unsure of their product


----------



## Eugine Thomas (21 Feb 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> You can go ask any question to sponsers Eugine if your unsure of their product



I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------

